# Can someone reccomend me similar mangas?



## Icealote (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi tempers,

So far I'm digging these types of mangas at the moment:

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Beelzebub
Freezing (Currently reading)
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (I don't understand why people like this, so far I've read up to chapter 49)


I already am up to date with Naruto and Bleach (I only read these because it's a love/hate relationship with fillers). I've got Fairy Tail and Air Gear on the next to read however I'm not a fan of the One Piece art style.

So can anyone recommend me something similar to the first three mangas I've listed? It be much appreciated. I have looked at the essential manga and it doesn't quite help me.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 19, 2011)

What did you already read? FMP is great, and http://www.mangafox.com/manga/kotaro_makaritoru/


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

Judging by your tastes I see you like generic and/or mainstream anime, so:
Inuyasha
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

One Piece art style changes and you get used to it once you read more into it. 


Spoiler















Give it a chance, you shouldn't miss a great storyline for something like that.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well you should really finish up on what you're reading and get started on Fairy Tail; it's more awesome than other mainstream manga's IMO, with the exception on One Piece however because i haven't read the manga but anime is quite awesome and most of the time the manga counter-part is better.


Some others you may be interested in:

Full Metal Alchemist 
Rurouni Kenshin (Samurai X, The wandering samurai)
Soul-Eater


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 19, 2011)

One Piece, Naruto (IMO you'd have to read all of them), Soul Eater and Fairy Tale


----------



## Icealote (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes I should have listed all the manga I've read (and anime I've seen). I do apologise for that! What I have read/seen are (besides the earlier list):

Rurouni Kenshin
Soul Eater
FMP (all of it of the anime, is there more manga to it?)
Code Geass
D. Gray man
High School of the Dead
Angel Beats
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Law of Ueki
Full Metal Alchemist (both new and old)

There are more but I can't remember all of them so far. I'll try getting into Fairytail, Inuyasha, One Piece later because I really struggle to get used to the art style. It's like trying to appreciate the earlier horror movies compared to the modern horror including remakes. 
The main stream stuff I think it's just mere boredom I watch/read because since there's so many of them compared to the others.
However at the moment I'm more drawn to similar genres like the Freezing and History's Strongest. I appreciate the feedback so far. Making a list of the ones I haven't read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mind you I have a lot of free time at the moment and I tend to read most in one go or so (holidays lol)


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh and Reborn is horrible, it's like the first 100 chapters are fillers. Even when you get to the main arcs, they are a boring, slow paced mess.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 19, 2011)

Someone explain to me why they incorporate fillers in the first place?


----------



## vash117 (Sep 19, 2011)

try code:breaker, cage of Eden and Eden:its and endless world  but if you don't mind american drawn stuff then try the walking dead


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 19, 2011)

Icealote said:
			
		

> Someone explain to me why they incorporate fillers in the first place?



Manga and anime both come out weekly for series like Bleach, but it takes 3-4 chapters to make an episode. When they run out of chapters, they have to make stuff up until the manga catches up.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 19, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah thanks for that explanation. I'm more happy to wait for the real story. Now it made me think, fillers in a manga/anime are like side quests to a RPG LOL


----------



## prowler (Sep 19, 2011)

Blue Exorcist.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 19, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Icealote (Sep 20, 2011)

What do you mean by shounen? Are there different types of manga or something?

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Woo hoo time to read it all


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 20, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Icealote (Sep 20, 2011)

^ Ahahaha Nice explanation. Understood that so well! Damn I wonder why we are like that...


----------



## Varia (Sep 20, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Oh and Reborn is horrible, it's like the first 100 chapters are fillers. Even when you get to the main arcs, they are a boring, slow paced mess.



lolwut. How can a manga have fillers?... 

Anyway, the action in Hitman Reborn only starts at chapter 62. The first 61 chapters are mostly comedy/school life, which are mainly to introduce the characters. 
I highly suggest you to continue reading it, I find the story to be very uniqe (and amazingly good) to be honest.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 20, 2011)

^ I shall take your word for that lol I'm finding it hard to like Reborn from the beginning. If you say it get's better around there I'll catch up then!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 20, 2011)

Whats with those overrated always read manga? We should give him underrated ones where they are really good, but hard to be seen becasue super hardcore fans who always read the same shit.(Lol. Dont flame me now, i just find it ignorant of people that isnt willing to read other than the top 10 shounen mangas)

Aphorism
Ga-Rei


----------



## Icealote (Sep 21, 2011)

That sounds like an awesome idea lol True I only get to read whatevers in the top 10 because I don't know any better besides friends or random people recommending it. It be nice to read some underrated stuff that are awesome!


----------



## bialy_gibson (Sep 30, 2011)

*WatchGintama* Love the picture. So true.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd recommend Trigun and Shaman King


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 1, 2011)

read 20th Century Boys and Monster. You won't regret it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> read 20th Century Boys and Monster. You won't regret it.


THIS SO FUCKING MUCH
Also Pluto, not as good but not bad. AND THE ONGOING BILLY BAT.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 1, 2011)

Much appreciated guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what I got on my list so far on my "next to read" after I catch up on Fairy Tail (whoever said to really read that manga was a champ! I'm enjoying it)

KOTARO MAKARITORU 
code:breaker
cage of Eden and Eden:its and endless world
Blue Exorcist
Aphorism
Ga-Rei 
Trigun
Shaman King
20th Century Boyz
Monster
Pluto

Right now I'm thinking should I really get into One Piece if I'm starting to like Fairy Tail? I'm not quite sure if its going to grab my interest like how Fairy Tail did? I was put off One Piece Dubbed version on tv years ago because of the bad voice acting and the story wasn't interesting enough. I stopped around the part where someone had a flu?  And had to go to some kind of witch? :S I know that was somewhat near the early parts but it did put me off all those years ago lol


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, I just started reading One Piece a few months ago, but I only got serious right now about it.  I got through vol 10-22 in like two days, but that's cause I'm a fast reader.  It's got interesting.  I say give it another go.  Maybe your opinion will change.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 1, 2011)

MidNightNeko said:
			
		

> Well, I just started reading One Piece a few months ago, but I only got serious right now about it.  I got through vol 10-22 in like two days, but that's cause I'm a fast reader.  It's got interesting.  I say give it another go.  Maybe your opinion will change.


You'll love the Water Seven arc, it's the best arc imo.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't guarantee that they're similar but...
Shounen - Hunter x Hunter, Bakuman, Medaka Box, Eyeshield 21, Tsubasa:Resovoir Chronicles, Kuroko no Basuke, Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro, Hikaru no Go, Dragon Ball,           Dragon Questai no Daikoben, D.Gray-Man, Claymore, Rosario + Vampire, Full Metal Alchemist, Shaman King, Hoshin Engi, Buso Renkin, Rurouni Kenshin, Black Cat, YuYu Hakusho, Slam Dunk, Magico, ST&RS, and Enigma
Shoujo - Kaichou wa Maid-Sama, Cardcaptor Sakura, Clover
Seinen - xxxHolic
Josei - Gokusen
'
Not sure if you'll even like any of these but I'm a fan of them so I'll recommend them. If you need more recommendations just ask.


----------

